# Ah the fall, how I love thee!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice pics :thumb: doesn't look like you need a new camera at all! you're great with this one!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Gorgeous- and Avery looks great! Also, not a speck of litter in sight--- impressive.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> very nice pics :thumb: doesn't look like you need a new camera at all! you're great with this one!


There's a difference between needing and wanting hehehe...


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> There's a difference between needing and wanting hehehe...


hahaha well now THAT I know all too well... just ask all my stuff :wink: haha


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome photos! Fall is my favorite time of year as well....so pretty!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!!! :becky:

the tree by the lake looks like such a serene place just to go and relax in the grass... How is that harness working for Avery btw?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I really love the harness, there is an adjustment period for both you and the dog but once you both figure it out it works great! Of course I still work on loose leash walking with him but he walks so much nicer with the harness campared to just his collar...


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lauren43 said:


> I really love the harness, there is an adjustment period for both you and the dog but once you both figure it out it works great! Of course I still work on loose leash walking with him but he walks so much nicer with the harness campared to just his collar...


I used a harness like that on my Rottie Zeus. You chose wisely by getting the kind with the clip in the front. I found that after a few months of using the harness, when I only used the collar, he walked just like he did with the harness. Not sure if it was the harness, or if it was him being a little older; but either way it sure made walks more enjoyable!!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, Stunning, stunning photo's. Wow. Beautiful. Do you let Avery swim in that water?.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well this pics are from two different places the one with the gazebo is a very small relatively clean lake so he can def swim in that one, although Avery prefers wading in the water lol no swimming. The other is the most polluted lake in the county, which grosses me out enough not to let him swim there.


----------



## Zar (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm so jealous of wherever you live.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your photos are beautiful!


----------

